# All Maryland Reptile Show?



## back2black

Hey I am new to the board and I heard about a show from a petco employee this sunday, November 8, in Havre De Grace. I was just wondering if anyone was going and if there was going to be any dart frogs there for sale?


----------



## Philsuma

It's a small show but there is always at least one vendor possibly two, with dart frogs.

Then there is Mike Shrom with newts and assorted feeder insects.

All in all....a semi-decent show if you are within a 30 min drive.


----------



## back2black

Philsuma said:


> It's a small show but there is always at least one vendor possibly two, with dart frogs.
> 
> Then there is Mike Shrom with newts and assorted feeder insects.
> 
> All in all....a semi-decent show if you are within a 30 min drive.


Im in Annapolis so its bout hour or so, depending on how fast I drive on 95  but I was considering checking it out cuz im interested in purchasing some dart frogs but the weather is starting to get colder so I'm not too sure on the shipping. Not to mention I'm a college student at UMD so the more money I can save, the better


----------



## Philsuma

That show would be a good start....but....

If you are in the DC / Balt area....you are in the Meca...the epicenter of dart frogs on the east coast.

If you read all the for sale ads on this forum and do a few google searches...you should come up with @ 10 or so very good breeders all within an hour of you.

I have Leucomela and Azureus tads and froglets if you are interested.

Phil
[email protected]


----------



## Dragas

This is one I have my eye on ... 

Welcome to the NARBC


----------



## Philsuma

Never been and have not heard anything about this show.

There are a number of froggers in the VA area....some with MADs. Check out the MADs thread and PM some of the guys from VA and ask.

Please write up a "review" post when you get back!


Phil


----------



## Philsuma

Wow...$15.00 admissions fee for that Virginia show and it's not even a HOT show?!?

Whoa, makes Hamburg PA quite the bargain at $8.00 ( not only is it HOTT but it has scads of illegal 4 inch baby turtles).

Save your $$ and go to Hamburg PA for frogs and virtually everything else....


----------



## SMenigoz

Dragas said:


> This is one I have my eye on ...
> Welcome to the NARBC


Attended this show last year and would not rank it high for dartfrogs...although each year could turn out suprises. Glasscages.com attends the show, so if you're in the market for tank(s), it might justify the $15 entrance fee.
With IAD (Timonium, MD) now defunct, I'd say that MARS( TImonium, 13Sep) and the Hamburg, PA show are the closest options. Of course there are SEVERAL breeders within a short drive for you as mentioned previously. 
Scott


----------

